# 2014 Bikes - Now Live



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Check out Specialized.com for the new bikes.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

All SL4 frames with internal cable routings are good for aesthetics but I wouldn't be crazy about an FSA Gossamer crank on a $2500-3000 bike. Still not loving many of the Roubaix or Tarmac colors vs. 2013.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> All SL4 frames with internal cable routings are good for aesthetics but I wouldn't be crazy about an FSA Gossamer crank on a $2500-3000 bike. Still not loving many of the Roubaix or Tarmac colors vs. 2013.


Totally agree.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

there are some corner cutting across the line... I just got my wife a 13' Ruby Comp and other then the new one having 11speed they lopped off some goodies for sure, not to mentioned the frame going to 9R... her's is 10R


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dang, didn't see the Tarmac in the blue/yellow color scheme. Saw pics of it posted here, was hoping to add it to the stable.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> All SL4 frames with internal cable routings are good for aesthetics but I wouldn't be crazy about an FSA Gossamer crank on a $2500-3000 bike. Still not loving many of the Roubaix or Tarmac colors vs. 2013.


Perhaps I am foolish in stating this but I guess I don't get the FSA hate. My '12 Tarmac came with a FSA crank and it is ok, smooth but the chainrings were lacking. Once I replaced the them with Praxis it rides/shifts wonderfully, super smooth.

I look at it this way...few bikes will come great out of the box. Most stock handlebars suck, most stock wheels suck, many stock saddles suck. Right out of the gate, I replaced my handlebars and wheels. The Romin saddle however, I've landed up loving.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Other FSA cranks are ok.. But the gossamer is low level.. Atleast SLK light


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> I guess I don't get the FSA hate.


Earlier FSA Gossamer Megaexo's had a bad rep for durability/ reliability.

Even their more current BB30 version has been recalled.
Gossamer BB30 Recall Notice


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 was listed when the site first went live, but it has since been deleted. I'm wondering why because the Ultegra 8670 Di2 group should be popular for its price point. Maybe they pulled it because it is supposed to be released in November. I hope that this bike comes out in the black carbon/red paint scheme in addition to the orange one initially listed because orange is not my favorite color. I also wish Specialized offers a Roubaix with the full Ultegra 8670 Di2 gruppo sans disc breaks, which add weight.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> Perhaps I am foolish in stating this but I guess I don't get the FSA hate. My '12 Tarmac came with a FSA crank and it is ok, smooth but the chainrings were lacking. Once I replaced the them with Praxis it rides/shifts wonderfully, super smooth.
> 
> I look at it this way...few bikes will come great out of the box. Most stock handlebars suck, most stock wheels suck, many stock saddles suck. Right out of the gate, I replaced my handlebars and wheels. The Romin saddle however, I've landed up loving.


Cranks cost a lot more than those things.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

livestronger7 said:


> The Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 was listed when the site first went live, but it has since been deleted. I'm wondering why because the Ultegra 8670 Di2 group should be popular for its price point. Maybe they pulled it because it is supposed to be released in November. I hope that this bike comes out in the black carbon/red paint scheme in addition to the orange one initially listed because orange is not my favorite color. I also wish Specialized offers a Roubaix with the full Ultegra 8670 Di2 gruppo sans disc breaks, which add weight.


Yeah where is the non disc break bike. That's the model I want.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> Perhaps I am foolish in stating this but I guess I don't get the FSA hate.


I have no problem with FSA cranks. I've run them in the past and have one on my townie bike. I do have a problem with a low-end crank on a $2500-3000 bike. Shimano cranks shift much smoother up to the big ring than other cranks and are pretty expensive to purchase on your own.

As far as wheels, personally I'd rather they include cheap wheels since I already some better ones. Saddles, handlebars and stems fall into the comfort/fit category IMO. I've never replaced any of those (stock) components because I thought they were cheap.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Ditto in the wheels. I have wheels that I want not what they want to put on the bike. I'm not a fan of the typical low spoke light wheels found on these bikes. Take a look at Giant. Great frames and spec for the price. I like the SL 4 frames but the specs not so much and Giant makes great frames in the TCR and Defy series.


----------

